

Ask HN: Who would you say is the most popular tech blogger? - WilliamChanner

I'm talking about individuals like Robert Scoble or Daring Fireball, not blogs like TC.
======
Steko
A lot of sites are primarily driven by a single author but would seem to be
disqualified by your criterion. There are very few popular full time single
author tech blogs that I can think of offhand...

[http://www.google.com/insights/search/#q=John%20Gruber%2CRob...](http://www.google.com/insights/search/#q=John%20Gruber%2CRobert%20Scoble%2CPaul%20Thurrott%2CDave%20Winer&date=today%2012-m&cmpt=q)

